# anglo american services



## vilasalvas (Nov 14, 2006)

Has anybody used these people in Coventry recently, a bit strange as the phone number no longer works http://www.angloamericanservices.co.uk/index.htm


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

If you are looking for a reliable & reputable RV maintenance/service place in the West Midlands I'd recommend Dave's Motorhomes in Cannock. Tel 07968 429111.


----------



## vilasalvas (Nov 14, 2006)

*Thanks, but looking for secure storage*

Thanks for that, but I am looking for secure storage in the midlands area, i am moving house and the dates have shifted yet again.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

When I visited them they had RV's in all stages of repair. They seem highly professional and the boss gave me the guided tour and seemed very proud of his operation.

His undercover storage was full.

He did say they were relocating though in the near future.

I bought a 2nd hand RV drop down tow bar from him at a great price.


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Try this www.CaSSOA.co.uk it gives you a choice of storage nation wide just select the area you want i'me in one their members sites they are very good very secure 
good luck

Tony


----------

